# Whibal vs Grey Card



## ShotwellPhotography (Jul 16, 2009)

Is it worth it to spend $30 or so on the Whibal card, as opposed to a plain gray card for under $10. I know the Whibal card will last a lot longer, but is there a difference in the ability to give proper white balance if they are both in good condition.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes.

Get the WhiBal.


Plus, is $30 really that much?  $10 sounds a lot cheaper, but if you have to buy a new one every year or two, which one really costs more?


----------



## KmH (Jul 16, 2009)

Best gray card available. I got the Combo Bundle for $60 plus the key chain version, just in case.

Great product.


----------

